# Hausautomatisierung in der Praxis mit Beckhoff?



## Darkghost (13 Mai 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe vor Jahren mal eine KNX-Anlage (Fenster,  Licht, Heizung) realisiert und überlege jetzt für meine eigene Wohnung  die Gebäudetechnik mit einer SPS von Beckhoff oder Wago (ggf. Siemens)  zu realisieren.

Bevor ich mich dafür entscheide würde ich mir  gern dies aber mal in der Praxis anschauen. Gibt es jemanden der  vielleicht im Ruhrgebiet/NRW dies so realisiert hat und mir sein System  mal vorstellen mag?

Liebe Grüße
Stefan


----------



## IBFS (13 Mai 2014)

Wenn du schon KNX kennst, da weißt du, wie aufgeräumt und klar strukturiert der Schrank dann aussieht. Alles passt in normale REG-Gehäuse in einfacher Tiefe.
Mit dem ganzen meistens parallelvertrahteten SPSen ist das in Klarheit und Struktur nicht zu vergleichen.


----------



## MasterOhh (13 Mai 2014)

KNX und SPS schließen sich ja nicht gegenseitig aus.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (13 Mai 2014)

Darkghost schrieb:


> ich habe vor Jahren mal eine KNX-Anlage (Fenster,  Licht, Heizung) realisiert und überlege jetzt für meine eigene Wohnung  die Gebäudetechnik mit einer SPS von Beckhoff oder Wago (ggf. Siemens)  zu realisieren.
> 
> ...



Hallo, was gefällt Dir denn an KNX nicht, dass 
Du jetzt auf eine SPS wechslen möchtest?


----------



## IBFS (13 Mai 2014)

MasterOhh schrieb:


> KNX und SPS schließen sich ja nicht gegenseitig aus.



Hauptfunktionen des Hauses (bei Mischinstallation) immer komplett in KNX realisieren. Sonderfunktionen, Markos etc. kann dann von mir aus der SPS Teil machen.


----------



## Darkghost (14 Mai 2014)

Hallo,

was mir bei KNX nichzt gefällt ist der Preis ;-)
So wie ich mir das jetzt theoretisch vorstelle, kann ich bei der SPS einen ganz "normalen" Lichtschalter nehmen (Kosten: 4 €) und muss nicht einen KNX Schalter nehmen, der das 100fache kostet.

Ansonsten kann man mit KNX denke ich auch alles realisieren, was man mit einer SPS machen kann nur halt um ein vielfaches teurer und ggf. "aufwändiger" da man z.B. Logikbausteine kaufen muss, die man bei der SPS einfach als Programmcode relaisieren könnte....

Des Weiteren kann ich bzw. stelle ich mir vor, dass ich nicht z.B. einen KNX Schlaltaktor mit 16 Ausgängen kaufen muss wobei ich vielleicht nur 13 brauche, da bei der SPS ich dies individueller zusammenstellen kann.

Diese Annahmen beruhen leider bisher nur auf dem was ich gelesen habe... Daher war auch mein Wusch dies mal in der Praxis zu sehen, um entsprechend eine Bestätigung oder Einschräkung zu erkennen. Zusätzlich könnte ich mir dann mal den Komplettaufbau einer solchen Anlage anschauen und erfahren, wie ich eine solche Anlage zu planen habe.

Grüße
Stefan


----------



## ohm200x (14 Mai 2014)

Hi



Darkghost schrieb:


> Hallo,
> was mir bei KNX nichzt gefällt ist der Preis ;-)
> ...
> Des Weiteren kann ich bzw. stelle ich mir vor, dass ich nicht z.B. einen KNX Schlaltaktor mit 16 Ausgängen kaufen muss wobei ich vielleicht nur 13 brauche, da bei der SPS ich dies individueller zusammenstellen kann.



Also drei Kanäle frei bei nem 16-Fach Baustein fände ich jetzt ne "gute Reserve" und weniger ein Problem.
Es gäbe aber auch die Möglichkeit mehrere kleinere Aktoren zu nehmen.
Allerdings kosten die dann ja wieder mehr.

Die "reine Buslehre" setzen bei KNX ja auch aus Kostengründen die wenigsten um. Also dedizierte Aktoren im Haus verteilen und mit dem Bus verbinden. Stattdessen wird ein Schrank voll REG-Komponenten aufgebaut.

Allerdings gebe ich IBFS recht. Ne KNX Anlage mit entsprechenden Komponenten lässt sich sicher komfortabler einrichten.

Gruß ohm200x

P.S. Habe eine Mischung aus KNX auf der Sensorseite mit Beckhoff SPS als Logik und Aktormodul.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (14 Mai 2014)

Hallo,

wir sind hier im Forum zwar eher die "Selbermacher", 
aber hier mal die Sicht eines Endkunden auf KNX:

http://blog.enbausa.de/lueftung-klima/trotz-eib-bus-weit-entfernt-vom-smarthome.html


----------



## Darkghost (14 Mai 2014)

Stattdessen wird ein Schrank voll REG-Komponenten aufgebaut.
-> Ja so was schwebt mir aktuell auch vor ;-) 

-->Wie müsste ich denn so eine Planung beginnen und ist Beckhoff der richtige Hersteller für eine Haustechnikumsetzung?

Mischung aus KNX auf der Sensorseite mit Beckhoff SPS als Logik und Aktormodul.
-> Sonsoren über KNX, macht das denn Sinn? (Kosten und die Latenz bzgl. des Buses)
-> wäre da z.B. WireGate mit direktem Anschluss an die SPS oder so nicht günstiger? (wenn so was geht)

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## ohm200x (14 Mai 2014)

Darkghost schrieb:


> -->Wie müsste ich denn so eine Planung beginnen und ist Beckhoff der richtige Hersteller für eine Haustechnikumsetzung?



Ob CoDeSys (Wago, Beckhoff,...) oder Siemens oder ... wäre nochmal ne Seitendiskussion.
Wago und Beckhoff schenken sich da nicht viel. Es gibt diverse gebäudespezifische Klemmen. BacNet, KNX, Dali, ... Die Beckhoff Dimmerklemmen gehen wohl auch an Wago.



Darkghost schrieb:


> Mischung aus KNX auf der Sensorseite mit Beckhoff SPS als Logik und Aktormodul.
> -> Sonsoren über KNX, macht das denn Sinn? (Kosten und die Latenz bzgl. des Buses)



Evtl. hab ich Sensoren zu ungenau ausgedrückt. Ich habe KNX Raumkontroller die mir pro Zimmer 4x digital In für Taster, die Raumtemperatur/Raumthermostat liefern. Weiterhin hat's ein Display um z.B. Jalousie-Stellungen / Dimmervorgaben komfortabel durchzuführen.
Weiterhin hängen simple Tasterinterfaces dran.

Latenz-Probleme sehe ich keine.
KNX ist "schnell" und die SPS rennt zyklisch im Kreis und wartet auf Signaländerungen. 
So schnell konnte ich bisher keinen Taster drücken oder ne Temperatur am Sensor verändern, dass die SPS oder der Bus überfordert gewesen wäre.   



Darkghost schrieb:


> -> wäre da z.B. WireGate mit direktem Anschluss an die SPS oder so nicht günstiger? (wenn so was geht)



Zu WireGate kann ich nix sagen.

Global gesagt: Günstiger geht immer. Gerade bei KNX-Komponenten liegt der Unterschied zwischen "identischen" Geräten oft in der Firmware. Man sollte sich immer vorher die Applikation anschauen und entscheiden reicht mir Teil A für xx EUR oder benötige ich Teil B für 1.5x xx EUR.
Dasselbe gilt für andere Komponenten. Was in der Anschaffung günstiger ist kann später mehr Aufwand in der Programmierung/Parametrierung bedeuten.
In wie weit einem die Mehrarbeit das ersparte Geld wert ist muss der Einzelne sich für sich entscheiden.  

Gruß ohm200x


----------



## klaus4166 (14 Mai 2014)

Hallo,

ich habe zwar keine Erfahrungen mit Beckhoff, möchte aber dennoch hierzu etwas zu den Technologien im Bereich Gebäudeautomatisierung beitragen.
Aktuell biete ich LON-Komponenten zum Verkauf an, da ich von LON auf KNX umgestiegen bin.
Ich habe 2009 eine LON-Schulung besucht und mein Haus entsprechend mit dieser Technik ausgestattet.
Entscheidungskriterien waren damals für mich:
- Günstigere Preise im Vergleich zu KNX
- Konfigurationstool in Visio (LonMaker)
- Höhere Bus-Geschwindigkeit
- Unabhängig von der "Schalter-Mafia"
- Vernetzung von Aktoren über IP (bei Einsatz von Loytec-Komponenten)

Heute ist für mich LON immer noch eine sinnvolle Alternative zu KNX, allerdings nur für Nicht-Wohngebäude oder für "Selbstmacher" im Privatbereich. 

Grund für meinen Wechsel zu KNX war ausschließlich die enorme Entwicklung im Bereich der Visualisierung (Einsatz mobiler Endgeräte, etc.).
Hier hat sich im KNX-Umfeld und natürlich bei den Endgeräten in den letzten 1-2 Jahren im Vergleich zu LON sehr viel getan.

Viele Grüße

Klaus


----------



## GLT (16 Mai 2014)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wir sind hier im Forum zwar eher die "Selbermacher",
> aber hier mal die Sicht eines Endkunden auf KNX:
> ...



Naja - das Geschreibsel enthält einige Fehler im Fazit; entweder unzureichend oder falsch informiert.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (16 Mai 2014)

GLT schrieb:


> Naja - das Geschreibsel enthält einige Fehler im Fazit; entweder unzureichend oder falsch informiert.



Das einfach als "Geschreibsel" abzuqualifizieren ist wohl kaum
hilfreich.

Einige Fehler, welche Fehler hast Du denn im Fazit ausgemacht?

Für mich ist das schlüssig geschrieben, Erfahrungsbericht, 
selbst erlebt.


----------



## Knaller (16 Mai 2014)

Moin

Also in diesem Bericht ist schon zumerken das die  Information schon etwas älter sind. Die heutigen Möglichkeiten sind  schon ein ganzes Stück weiter.  Die Dame hat die Vorzüge noch nicht  kennengelernt. Szenen können ohne viel Aufwand selbst eingestellt  werden, ohne das eine Elektrofachkraft da eingreift.  Egal ob über  Taster oder Visu  Es muss nur vorgesehen sein.  
Ich selbst habe KNX  und bin begeistert. Die Versuche vorher mit Funkschaltsystemen waren  nicht so gut.   Die echte Rückmeldung von Schaltvorgängen ist bei KNX  selbstverständlich. In den Funkbasierenden System bieten das auch nur  die hochpreisigen Systeme.     Zum Nachrüsten sind Funksysteme  wahrscheinlich einfacher, aber wer Neu oder Umbaut ist mit KNX sehr gut  bedient.  Leider sind die Preise nicht zu vergessen, da hackt es bei  allen guten Systemen
Gruß Herbert


----------



## wolfi-sps (20 Juni 2014)

Hallo Darkghost,

wir haben vor zwei Jahren gebaut und ich habe alles (Licht, Heizung, Lüftung, Jalousie ....) mit WAGO realisiert (2X 750-841,1 X 750-881 und ein Panel 762-3121/000-001). Habe alles auf das Panel visualisiert. Bin sehr zufrieden. Die Beleuchtung habe ich mit der 750-642 Klemme (Enocen) aufgebaut. Die Schalter sind da wo ich sie brauche ;-)). Leider wohne ich ganz im Süden.

Gruss wolfi-sps


----------

